# Replacement Cables



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Picked up a used ridged machine. Small. can't remember the number off hand but great for kitchen lines and best part it works and was only $20. Problem is the cable is all jacked up. I can only get it out about 10'. Where does everyone get their replacement cables? My local supply house is worthless with equipment and take forever to get it when I do special order. I have no problem going into Chicago if I have to or some sort of online retailer.
Thanks


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

I hear a lot of good things about Allen j Coleman. Or drain cables direct. Both online....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Allen J Coleman in Chicago @ 5725 N Ravenswood Ave, Chicago, IL


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks! Looks like I may have to take a little drive this week. Does He stock most items? I have a feeling I may walk out of there with more than just a cable.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

cydejob said:


> Thanks! Looks like I may have to take a little drive this week. Does He stock most items? I have a feeling I may walk out of there with more than just a cable.


He carries Ridgid, Spartan, General, Marco, Electric Eel, and many other brands if drain cleaning equipment and cables.

When you walk in you will feel like a kid in a candy store. Also if you bring the machine with you they will service it on the spot.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

You don't even have to walk in to get the candy store feeling. I spoke with Marv about a year and a half ago over the phone and spent about 13k before the call ended and I live in Arizona. Lol. Great company who will get a lot more of my future business.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Got side tracked looks like my trip might have to wait till next week. I better leave the AMEX at home.


----------

